# Mounting Starter



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

First of all this place has a lot of info I have found very helpful, thanks. I usually don't have the need to join a forum because I can usually find what I need without having to ask. But this time I need some help.

I would like to put a starter on my MTD Tecumseh HSSK50 611D000. I see it has the teeth on the wheel when I remove the cover and the holes for mounting a 33290D starter but what I just noticed was the bottom two holes are not threaded. Not being all that mechanical how hard is it going to be to do this, will I need to take it to a machine shop?

Second I know the Tecumseh motors are not liked much but I bought this snowblower in October of 1995 and the only thing I have done to it is take the carb off and clean it, other than fresh oil and plug once a year. Its been very reliable for me. It was starting hard last year so the other day I pulled the carb cover off and was going to clean it up when I noticed the hose from the primer pump was not connect, new hose and now I'm back in business.

Thanks again for all your hard work to make this forum full of useful info,


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

hi Duffy
welcome to the SBF. your starter can be mounted with 7/16 inch self tapping hex head screws 1/2 inch length. You will have to drill the blower housing top for the screws to mount the starter switch. MH


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks MH. I did order a kit from Amazon 



. 

Would you happen to know it the screws that come with this kit are self tapping?

Just so you know there are already holes to accept the switch.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Kit should come with the self tapping screws...I like to "butter" them with medium strength threadlock. Starter screws are known to back out from vibration which is a pain to correct when the snow falls. MH


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

I will pickup a tube. Thanks for your quick response.


----------

